# SAT Feature



## ZULU (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello all, newbie here looking for help. Hope to get some helpful info from here. 

Has anyone here made use of the SAT function in their SE-R? I would like to know what additional device would be needed to purchase (and how much it would cost) to get it running apart from subscribing to Sirius or XM Radio.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ZULU (Jan 7, 2008)

Never mind, I think I found it.

Sirius Satellite Radio Tuner Kit: CourtesyParts.com - Nissan auto parts and accessories


----------

